

Nuance speech-to-text ‘Dictation’ functionality revealed in iOS 5 beta - antr
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/08/07/nuance-speech-to-text-dictation-functionality-revealed-in-ios-5-beta-5/

======
jerrya
I've been using Flex-T9, the Nuance dictation/swype keyboard for Android, and
it is spooky how accurate it is with no training on my part of the
application. It's really a terrific "keyboard" and seems to perform as well as
Swype, if not better.

It worked so well for $4.99 that I purchased Dragon Home for $50.

And Dragon Home seems to be everything I expected: it needs training to
understand me, I need training to understand how to work it. How quaint.

It didn't like my headset, and it failed it's sound check on it's own included
headset. My first impression is that it's a complex, somewhat tiring
application to use. It is very Windows specific, and out of the box and in
their examples, it understands Outlook and Excel, but does not seem to
understand GMail, and why should it, GMail is only seven years old.

I guess I should have dictated this, but sadly, I typed it in.

It's good that it will be made available to all Apple users. It will be
interesting to see what happens.

